# Myths of the Kindle-True or False?



## rzsiftyxoq (Apr 24, 2010)

So i've had the kindle for about 2 full days. I'm pretty obsessed. But the use of the kindle is a lot easier than i thought it'd be. here are some myths i had before i bought the Kindle(in no particular order):

-*No pdf support*: You can copy and paste pdf's pretty easily. I use primoPdf to create my own. The Kindle CAN use pdf's pretty easily, but obviously there's no font-size capability. Also, the pdf's can eat up more space.

-*It's hard to get free books*: I won't say anything anything in detail, but i have a lot of free books on my Kindle already. Just saying

-*You need the 3G wireless*. I transfer stuff via USB bc it's faster and i can use my computer to browse books online. I think the Kindle could totally be used W/O the wireless.

-*The Tactile Keyboard is worse than a Touchscreen*: This one is iffy. I have a touch.screen phone, and i love it. But i also like the buttons on the kindle. No smudges, and it stays cleaner. Current users should definitely appreciate the keyboard. T.Screens get dirty sooo fast

-*The Kindle is light as a feather*: It's heavier than i thought it'd be. Especially since i have to hold fairly delicately. I ordered a case, but the Kindle is fairly heavy for it's size.

-*Calibre sucks*: No, it Calibre is pretty good. Very intuitive program. However, it doesn't seem to offer support for some formats.

-*No MS Word support?* I have tried every trick i can think of, but i don't see how the Kindle supports doc files. Am i doing something wrong here?

-the text to speech is bad: it's actually surprisingly good. i thought it'd be worse than i thought and the pace of the speech is solid. it sounds robotic, but it's strangely helpful when reading

Anyway, these were some concerns i had about the kindle and they turned out to be false myths. I hope hesitant buyers will realize that the kindle is a great product


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

rzsiftyxoq said:


> So i've had the kindle for about 2 full days. I'm pretty obsessed. But the use of the kindle is a lot easier than i thought it'd be. here are some myths i had before i bought the Kindle(in no particular order):
> 
> -*No MS Word support?* I have tried every trick i can think of, but i don't see how the Kindle supports doc files. Am i doing something wrong here?
> 
> Anyway, these were some concerns i had about the kindle and they turned out to be false myths. I hope hesitant buyers will realize that the kindle is a great product


Have you tried sending it to Amazon for conversion?


----------



## rzsiftyxoq (Apr 24, 2010)

yeah, i tried but some of the doc files i want to be converted are too big.  

calibre doesn't support doc files apparently.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope, it doesn't support .docs. It does support .txt.


----------



## rzsiftyxoq (Apr 24, 2010)

that's pretty stupid, IMO. it's not like doc files are some new fancy kind of format either. Does any other program convert doc files? anything similar to calibre?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Open your doc file using the free Mobipocket reader software http://www.mobipocket.com/en/downloadsoft/productdetailsreader.asp . It will automatically create a .mobi file in your ebook folder, which you can transfer and read on your Kindle.


----------



## rzsiftyxoq (Apr 24, 2010)

uhh, i just tried it but the converted file is freaking huge. it's bigger than a pdf i think


----------



## lorax (Dec 31, 2009)

If you open your word .doc and go to file, print, there should be an option to save the document as a .pdf. Then you can put it on your Kindle with no problem. I've done this with quite a few files. The only problem that has occasionally occurred is formatting issues.


----------

